# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból kciuka i nadgarstka

## matii

Od tygodnia mam problem z kciukiem i nadgarstkiem, ponieważ na treningu doznałem kontuzji.
Nie byłem z tym u lekarza bo sądziłem ze to zwykłe wybicie, poza tym po dwóch dniach przestało mnie boleć, nie pojawiła się tez żadna opuchlizna. A wczoraj nagle zaczął mnie boleć kciuk, potem jeszcze nadgarstek. Nie moge zgiąć palca, ani zacisnąć dłoni. Co powinienem stosować na taką kontuzję?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takich przypadkach polecam stosowanie maści o nazwie Baneocin, działa przeciwzapalnie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------

